# Art Conductor 7.6 - Available Now - Adds OT Berlin Orchestra (Berklee) and VSL Woodwinds + Historic Winds



## babylonwaves (Feb 24, 2021)

-------------------------- Scroll to the end of the thread for the latest update --------------------------

Hey VIC people,

🅱️ Babylonwaves Art Conductor 7 is a collection of over 7000 professionally build articulation switching templates available for Logic, Cubase Studio One and Cakewalk. The new release adds support for 70 additional sample libraries bringing the total to staggering count of 430.

Art Conductor set out to make articulation switching a truthfully enjoyable experience. The way the templates are laid out is designed to get the best out of commercial sample libraries by instilling life and additional realism. Because, in layman's terms, real orchestral instrument players switch their articulation all the time.

So how does it work? With Art Conductor, the most important articulations share the same key switches, use the same naming convention and color across the board. Depending on the DAW, regions can be moved from one orchestra instrument to another and the most important articulations will transfer over.

Users claim that Art Conductor takes away the technicalities when using sample libraries and let them focus more on the creative side. They use up to 90% less tracks in their arrangements, get a superior overview and their sampled instrument sound so much more realistic and alive.


*Unified key switches:*
A Sustained note gets always activated using the note C, whereas, for instance, you dial up Legato with the trigger note C#. The default key switches of the libraries are all setup differently and Art Conductor solves that for you. For those who prefer a menu, the first entry in the list of Sound Variations is always a Sustained articulation and all the rest is sorted alphabetically.

*Unified colors:*
Short notes are red, Long notes are blue, anything with movement like Trills show in green. Why’s that important? Because you can look at the DAW's edit window and you instantly see which type of articulation is playing, even without reading any name. And again, that’s true for every library supported by Art Conductor. Only Cubase, Nuendo and Cakewalk support colors.

*Unified articulation control:*
Under normal circumstances, moving a musical motive to a different instrument will render the artcilation you’ve assigned before useless. Art Conductor uses a clever matrices technology to carry the most important articulations over in context. Only Logic and Cakewalk support this.


*Additional content in Art Conductor 7:*

8Dio Century Strings Lite v2
8Dio Century Strings Sordino v2 Snapshot
8Dio Century Strings v2 Snapshot
8Dio Claire Alto Flute Virtuoso
8Dio Claire Bassoon Virtuoso
8Dio Claire English Horn Virtuoso
8Dio Claire Oboe Virtuoso
8Dio Intimate Studio Brass Snapshot
8Dio Intimate Studio Strings Snapshot
8Dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds Snapshot
8Dio Legion 66 Basses
8Dio Legion 66 Trombones
8Dio Legion 66 Tubas
Audiobro Modern Scoring Brass
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
East West Hollywood Backup Singers
East West Hollywood Choir
East West Hollywood Pop Brass
East West Hollywood Solo Instruments
East West Voices Of Opera
East West Voices Of Soul
East West Voices Of The Empire
Heavyocity Forzo Snapshots
Heavyocity Vento Snapshots
Native Instruments Amati Viola Snapshots and Factory
Native Instruments Guarneri Violin Snapshots and Factory
Native Instruments Session Guitarist Electric Sunburst Deluxe
Native Instruments Session Guitarist Picked Acoustic
Native Instruments Session Guitarist Strummed Acoustic
Native Instruments Stradivari Cello Snapshots and Factory
Native Instruments Stradivari Violin Snapshots and Factory
Orange Tree Evolution Banshee Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Dracus Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Electric Bass Rick Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Flatpick 6 Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Hollowbody Blues Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Infinity Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Jazz Archtop Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Jumbo 12 Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Mandolin Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Modern Nylon Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Rick 12 Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Rock Standard Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Songwriter Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Steel Strings Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Stratosphere Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Strawberry Snapshot
Orange Tree Evolution Texas Twang Snapshot
Orchestral Tools Berlin Symphonic Strings
Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds Exp A Additional Instruments Snapshots
Orchestral Tools LA Sessions
Orchestral Woodwind Soloist 1 Sine
Orchestral Woodwind Soloist 2 Sine
Spitfire Abbey Road One Legendary Low Strings
Spitfire Abbey Road One Selections Sparkling Woodwinds
Spitfire Contemporary Drama Toolkit
Spitfire Eric Whitacre Choir
VSL BBO Dorado
VSL BBO Fornax
VSL BBO Ganymede
VSL BBO Phoenix
VSL BBO Quasar
VSL BBO Tana
VSL BBO Ursa
VSL BBO Vega
VSL BBO Wallia
VSL BBO Xenia
VSL BBO Zodiac

A full list of compatible libraries, manuals and other stuff is available here: https://www.babylonwaves.com/help/
A freebie for Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra Discovery for you to check out is available here: http://babylonwaves.com/free/

*Availability:*
Art Conductor is available for Cubase/Nuendo (as Expression Maps), Logic (as Articulation sets) and Cakewalk (as Articulation maps). The templates are made for every platform with their specific features set in mind. They’re not just converted. Art conductor is available for purchase by instant download. Existing users will get an upgrade discount offer by email.


For more information and purchase visit http://www.babylonwaves.com


----------



## Wlad (Feb 24, 2021)

Man, I bought version 6 only 2 days ago. :(


----------



## Wlad (Feb 24, 2021)

Wlad said:


> Man, I bought version 6 only 2 days ago. :(


Oh, sorry, I just got an email with the upgrade code to version 7. Awesome!


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 24, 2021)

Are you planning to add expression maps for Cubase of the all the original Vienna Instruments libraries?

Best regards,

Max


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 24, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> Are you planning to add expression maps for Cubase of the all the original Vienna Instruments libraries?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Max


+1


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 24, 2021)

Downloaded. Looking forward to seeing what’s new!


----------



## galindoi (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a question someone might be able to answer:

Does this allow you to use multiple lines of expression control if you're grouping your instruments? I see how this is really useful for a solo instrument, but if I wanted to use a full string section and I wanted to control the expression independently for each section, would that be possible?


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 25, 2021)

@galindoi - no, that's not how it works. the maps are based on the idea of one track per instrument.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 25, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> Are you planning to add expression maps for Cubase of the all the original Vienna Instruments libraries?


@Maximvs we have a lot of maps for the old Vienna Instruments (the entire Cube for Instance and also the SE line in parts). What's missing for you?


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 26, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @Maximvs we have a lot of maps for the old Vienna Instruments (the entire Cube for Instance and also the SE line in parts). What's missing for you?


Hi There,

I am missing the following *Vienna Instruments* expression maps for Cubase:

- Vienna Instruments SE vol. 5-7 
- Vienna Instruments Special Woodwinds (https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Woodwinds_Bundle/Special_Woodwinds)
- Vienna Instruments Special Brass (https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Brass_Bundle/Special_Brass)
- Vienna Instruments Dimension Strings 1,2,3 (https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Strings_Complete/Dimension_Strings_Bundle)

I have just purchased Art Conductor 7 in order to continue supporting your wonderful work and really hope to see the remaining VI libraries appearing in a future update.

Many thanks in advance and best regards,

Max


----------



## wilson (Feb 26, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @galindoi - no, that's not how it works. the maps are based on the idea of one track per instrument.


Hi! I actually bought your expression maps the other day, they're really good! However I have been having a problem concerning this, I feel I must be overlooking something? I'll try and be as precise as possible.

I'm using the spitfire Studio Orchestra professional CB direction (stereo mix) expression maps, with the core, decorative and performance legato patches all on the same kontakt instance, all channel 1 and all 'Locked to UACC KS'. The map seems to work as intended. 
The issue is that articulations present in BOTH the core and decorative patches (e.g. 'sfz' or 'long hollow' in the piccolo map) are being played by both the core and decorative patches simultaneously, and are sounding louder than articulations found in just one patch? 

Would you be able to help with this at all? I know your time is stretched, but I wonder is this a common problem and I'm missing something obvious? Thankyou!!


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 27, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> - Vienna Instruments SE vol. 5-7
> - Vienna Instruments Special Woodwinds (https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Woodwinds_Bundle/Special_Woodwinds)
> - Vienna Instruments Special Brass (https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Brass_Bundle/Special_Brass)
> - Vienna Instruments Dimension Strings 1,2,3 (https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Strings_Complete/Dimension_Strings_Bundle)


@Maximvs - I'll see what I can do. I'm not sure about the dimension products, the rest should be possible.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 27, 2021)

wilson said:


> The issue is that articulations present in BOTH the core and decorative patches (e.g. 'sfz' or 'long hollow' in the piccolo map) are being played by both the core and decorative patches simultaneously, and are sounding louder than articulations found in just one patch?


@wilson 
I'm afraid that's nothing I can solve for Spitfire (they would need to edit the instrument and fix the issue) but you could do this yourself by switching on the articulation in one or the other instrument. I believe I've reported this to them some time ago, maybe it's worth checking if they've issued an update to this library you haven't installed so far.


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 27, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @Maximvs - I'll see what I can do. I'm not sure about the dimension products, the rest should be possible.


Many thanks for considering my requests.


----------



## wilson (Feb 27, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @wilson
> I'm afraid that's nothing I can solve for Spitfire (they would need to edit the instrument and fix the issue) but you could do this yourself by switching on the articulation in one or the other instrument. I believe I've reported this to them some time ago, maybe it's worth checking if they've issued an update to this library you haven't installed so far.


Thank you for your time! I'll look into your suggestions too. Other than that, I'm very happy with art conductor and I think it's saved me lots of time, so thanks again


----------



## antonioserio (Feb 27, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> +1


+1


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Feb 28, 2021)

@babylonwaves, I'm running into an issue with Art Conductor 7 and MSB. It seems certain articulations, such as WT trills, or flutter tongue, aren't being correctly triggered. Looking at the .txt documentation for MSB, it looks like there are articulation setups that aren't MSB's defaults. Perhaps this is something a snapshot could fix?

Edit: in particular here, I'm looking at the split trumpet 1 patch.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 28, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> @babylonwaves, I'm running into an issue with Art Conductor 7 and MSB. It seems certain articulations, such as WT trills, or flutter tongue, aren't being correctly triggered. Looking at the .txt documentation for MSB, it looks like there are articulation setups that aren't MSB's defaults. Perhaps this is something a snapshot could fix?
> 
> Edit: in particular here, I'm looking at the split trumpet 1 patch.


@Duncan Krummel - can you please contact me through the contact form on the babylonwaves website? let's go through some things and see what we'll find.

thanks!


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 3, 2021)

wilson said:


> Thank you for your time! I'll look into your suggestions too. Other than that, I'm very happy with art conductor and I think it's saved me lots of time, so thanks again


@wilson 
did you get it solved?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 3, 2021)

Very nice!! I own many of the newly added libraries. 

Any chance that one day you will also turn your attention to Dorico's (annoyingly mostly incompatible) expression map system too? That would be so great!

I still don't understand why Steinberg doesn't merge Dorico with (or inside of) Cubase/Nuendo, making it an activation-only extra feature if need be. I know this has been discussed many times but I have a say it once again (call it venting ). Maintaining multiple parallel workflows is getting a bit old and very, very tiring. Having uniformized expression maps would greatly help...


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 4, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva I have no clue why Steinberg did so little to allow a convenient migration from Cubase expression maps to Dorico. Maybe they've improved something with an update, the last time I've looked at Dorico was when they've released the first 1.x update. And when I've contacted them later, I didn't get a reply and my ticket was closed automatically after a couple of weeks. I don't want to vent but I kind of gave up on them. So, no - no Dorico I'm afraid.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Mar 4, 2021)

> So, no - no Dorico I'm afraid.


Understood. I don't understand Steinberg's marketing strategy on this but, hey, that why I'm just a composer


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 9, 2021)

... brace for impact ...


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 9, 2021)

Art Conductor is now available for Studio One. Here's a dedicated thread:

Art Conductor for Studio One


----------



## BassClef (Mar 9, 2021)

Marc... I just upgraded to ver. 7 for Logic. I did not see a list of those sets that had "fixes" over the previous version. Therefore I do not know which sets (of the libraries I use) that I need to replace in my "articulations settings" directory. Should I just replace them all with ver. 7 sets to be safe? If so, will that effect those sets already loaded into Logic projects? Thanks.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 9, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Therefore I do not know which sets (of the libraries I use) that I need to replace in my "articulations settings" directory. Should I just replace them all with ver. 7 sets to be safe?


@BassClef look at the change log. it's all in there. installing won't affect any existing project unless you replace the templates in there (which might be a bad idea).

hth


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 27, 2021)

Hey everybody,

an update is coming and Art Conductor gains support for the following libraries. Update emails for registered version 7 users will roll out on Monday, if you need the update urgently use the link in your original download instructions:

Cinesamples Tina Guo Acoustic Legato
Cinebrass Core 1.7 Snapshots
Cinebrass Pro 1.8 Snapshots
Cinestrings Core Snapshots
Audiobro Modern Scoring Stings
Audiobro Modern Scoring Strings Expanded Legato
Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings First Chair Sine
Orchestral Tools Berlin Special Bows 1+2 Sine
Harmonic Subtones Emotional Viola
Harmonic Subtones Emotional Cello 1.5
Audio Imperia Talos 1.1

Have a great weekend
Marc


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi @babylonwaves ,

Regarding update to Art Conductor, do you have plans to have a user account download section on your website that once a customer registers they can download updates as they are announced, instead of using links in emails ?

Thanks.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Regarding update to Art Conductor, do you have plans to have a user account download section on your website that once a customer registers they can download updates as they are announced, instead of using links in emails ?


you can either use the original purchase link to download the latest version or the link in our update newsletters. I agree, a personal download section would be nice too.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 17, 2021)

🅱️ Art Conductor 7.2

We've just released a really nice update featuring the following new libraries:

VSL Synchron Strings Elite
VSL Synchron Percussion
VSL Big Bang Free Basics
Strezov Jade Ethnic Orchestra 1.1
Auddict Angle Strings 2 Flurries
Cinesamples Horns Of The Deep
East West Hollywood Orchestra Percussion
Fluffy Audio Spagetti Western

Existing users can download the update using the link and password we've sent out for Art Conductor 7.1.

Have a good weekend, Marc


----------



## Saxer (Apr 17, 2021)

Great service!


----------



## Camus (Apr 17, 2021)

Damn - your fast! Thank you!


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 17, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> 🅱️ Art Conductor 7.2
> 
> We've just released a really nice update featuring the following new libraries:
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Normally I receive emails form you regarding any Art Conductor updates but I haven's yet for this new 7.2 update...

Cheers, Max


----------



## molemac (Apr 17, 2021)

I have babylon waves 7. Can you explain what the advantage of using it with MSS over it’s own expression maps ? ie which one is best to use ?


----------



## Saxer (Apr 17, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Normally I receive emails form you regarding any Art Conductor updates but I haven's yet for this new 7.2 update...
> 
> Cheers, Max


You just quoted it yourself:
"Existing users can download the update using the link and password we've sent out for Art Conductor 7.1."


----------



## BasariStudios (Apr 18, 2021)

I was never sent a password or login or anything. I was sent a link originally 
but now when i click on it its still AC 7.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 19, 2021)

Saxer said:


> You just quoted it yourself:
> "Existing users can download the update using the link and password we've sent out for Art Conductor 7.1."


What are talking about... I realized that a new Art Conductor 7.2 version is available by coming and reading it here on VI Control. Normally when a new version is released I am notified via email but this time has not happened...That's all.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 19, 2021)

Ah, ok... missunderstood. Sorry!


----------



## BasariStudios (Apr 19, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> 🅱️ Art Conductor 7.2
> 
> We've just released a really nice update featuring the following new libraries:
> 
> ...


So...how do we get it? When i go to the old download link it just says 7.


----------



## SlHarder (Apr 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> So...how do we get it?


Try contacting Marc [email protected].


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> So...how do we get it? When i go to the old download link it just says 7.


This type of scenario should not happen if Babylonwaves offered a Customer Account based login system, where one can download the latest version at any time, without having to hunt for old emails. Hopefully this is something that will be implemented in the near future. Using emails to download updates, is not a good system.


----------



## zolhof (Apr 19, 2021)

@BasariStudios Are you using the link on the email "🅱️Art Conductor 7.1 is available for download" ? I've just tested it and 7.2 is there:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 19, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> So...how do we get it? When i go to the old download link it just says 7.


Try using the Version 7 serial number. It worked for me to get the latest upgrade. 

.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 24, 2021)

molemac said:


> I have babylon waves 7. Can you explain what the advantage of using it with MSS over it’s own expression maps ? ie which one is best to use ?


@molemac 

I just saw your question ...

in difference to what Audiobro ships with Modern Scoring Strings, regions/parts using Art Conductor can be moved in between different string libraries and the most common articulations will still work (on the other library). Also, there are of course the common key switches.
MSS is a very deep library, you can key switch a lot of details. The articulations we support are a bit different to what's in Audiobro's templates. It's certainly a matter of personal preference. Here's a list for the Violins:

C-2 Long
C#-2 Legato
D-2 Marcato (Long Accent)
D#-2 Tremolo
E-2 Spiccato
F-2 Staccato
G-2 Pizzicato
G#-2 Trill HT
A-2 Trill WT
A#-2 Sul Tasto
B-2 Sul Pont
C-1 Martele
C#-1 Staccatissimo
D-1 Col Legno
D#-1 Harmonics
Col Legno Tight
Col Legno Tightest
Legato Accent
Legato Accent Bow Change
Legato Bow Change
Legato Crescendo
Legato Crescendo Bow Change
Legato Glissando
Legato Glissando Accent
Legato Glissando Accent Bow Change
Legato Glissando Bow Change
Legato Glissando Crescendo
Legato Glissando Crescendo Bow Change
Legato Portamento
Legato Portamento Accent
Legato Portamento Accent Bow Change
Legato Portamento Bow Change
Legato Portamento Crescendo
Legato Portamento Crescendo Bow Change
Long Crescendo
Long Sordino
Long Sordino Accent
Long Sordino Crescendo
Marcato Sul Pont
Martele Tight
Martele Tightest
Ostinato Down Smart
Ostinato Down To Smart
Ostinato Up Smart
Ostinato Up To
Pizzicato Tight
Pizzicato Tightest
Runs Down Diatonic
Runs Down Major
Runs Down Minor
Runs Up Diatonic
Runs Up Major
Runs Up Minor
Scales Alternate Chromatic Hold
Scales Alternate Diatonic Hold
Scales Alternative 3-Note
Scales Alternative 4-Note
Scales Alternative Octave
Scales Down 3-Note
Scales Down 4-Note
Scales Down Chromatic Hold
Scales Down Diatonic Hold
Scales Down Octave
Scales Start-End
Scales Up 3-Note
Scales Up 4-Note
Scales Up Chromatic Hold
Scales Up Diatonic Hold
Scales Up Octave
Spiccato Tight
Spiccato Tighter
Staccatissimo Tight
Staccatissimo Tightest
Staccato Tight
Staccato Tightest
Sul Pont Accent
 Tremolo Glissando
Tremolo Glissando Sul Pont
Tremolo Legato
Tremolo Legato Sul Pont
Tremolo Portamento
Tremolo Portamento Sul Pont
Tremolo Sul Pont
Trill Diatonic
Trill HT Glissando
Trill HT Legato
Trill HT Portamento
Trill Legato Diatonic
Trill WT Glissando
Trill WT Legato
Trill WT Portamento
FX Aleatoric 1
FX Aleatoric 2
FX Aleatoric 3
FX Aleatoric 4


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Apr 24, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @molemac
> 
> I just saw your question ...
> 
> ...


Hi Marc, do you have plans to update the articulation names to reflect the changes in MSS 1.1 (e.g. the cresc is bloom, accent is bowed, etc.)? Cheers!


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 24, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> Hi Marc, do you have plans to update the articulation names to reflect the changes in MSS 1.1 (e.g. the cresc is bloom, accent is bowed, etc.)? Cheers!


good idea. I didn't see those changes so far.


----------



## Alex Kovacic (May 1, 2021)

Hi Marc, please add Steinberg Iconica Opus so I can purchase a new AC license. Not a customer of Babylonwaves yet, but the reviews sound great so looking forward...


----------



## rickdeckard (May 7, 2021)

Hi!
Do you offer cross grade discounts for owners of Artconductor for one platform who want to buy it again but for a different DAW?


----------



## babylonwaves (May 9, 2021)

rickdeckard said:


> Hi!
> Do you offer cross grade discounts for owners of Artconductor for one platform who want to buy it again but for a different DAW?


we can work something out. can you please contact me by email?


----------



## babylonwaves (May 11, 2021)

🅱️ Art Conductor 7.3 is out

WeVe added EW Opus, Orchestral Tools Tallinn and VSL Big Bang Ymir - there are also a couple of bug fixes, existing v7 owners should check the change log if any of their existing libs have been updated.

ADD: East West Hollywood Brass Gold Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Brass Diamond Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Woodwinds Gold Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Woodwinds Diamond Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Strings Gold Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Strings Diamond Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Strings Gold Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Strings Diamond Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Solo Cello Gold Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Solo Cello Diamond Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Solo Violin Gold Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Solo Violin Diamond Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Harp Gold Opus
ADD: East West Hollywood Harp Diamond Opus
ADD : Orchestral Tools Tallinn
ADD: VSL BBO Ymir


----------



## Wabashprof (May 11, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how to install the "East West Opus patches" folder that's included in this update? I've installed the Art Conductor 7.3 Package and the Kontakt snapshots, but I'm not sure where this folder is supposed to go.


----------



## emilio_n (May 11, 2021)

Wabashprof said:


> Can anyone tell me how to install the "East West Opus patches" folder that's included in this update? I've installed the Art Conductor 7.3 Package and the Kontakt snapshots, but I'm not sure where this folder is supposed to go.


No need to install anything. This is just a new version of the instrument files with all the articulation on and purged by default.
Just copy the instrument whatever you want (Each instrument in the appropriate instrument folder of Opus to appear on the browser or in another location that you can open from the OPUS engine.

I found that the patch for the 12 Violins instrument is not correct. For me open Violin 2.

Correct me @babylonwaves if I am wrong...


----------



## Wabashprof (May 11, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> No need to install anything. This is just a new version of the instrument files with all the articulation on and purged by default.
> Just copy the instrument whatever you want (Each instrument in the appropriate instrument folder of Opus to appear on the browser or in another location that you can open from the OPUS engine.
> 
> I found that the patch for the 12 Violins instrument is not correct. For me open Violin 2.
> ...


Ah! Thanks very much. I'm new to both Art Conductor and EW Opus, so I appreciate the helping hand.


----------



## emilio_n (May 11, 2021)

Wabashprof said:


> Ah! Thanks very much. I'm new to both Art Conductor and EW Opus, so I appreciate the helping hand.


Quite new here too but glad to help!


----------



## LeeThompson (May 12, 2021)

New v 7.3 Opus pre-sets appears to have articulation 'Maj Run Down' over all articulations for Pic Flute, Flute and Flute 2.
The rest of the woodwinds appear fine.
I haven't got onto adding the other sections into my template yet
Regards
Lee


----------



## babylonwaves (May 12, 2021)

LeeThompson said:


> New v 7.3 Opus pre-sets appears to have articulation 'Maj Run Down' over all articulations for Pic Flute, Flute and Flute 2.
> The rest of the woodwinds appear fine.
> I haven't got onto adding the other sections into my template yet
> Regards
> Lee


hey lee,

thanks for pointing this out. I'll have to fix that. As a temporarily solution, you can disable the FX articulation in the instruments. I believe that's causing the issue.


----------



## babylonwaves (May 14, 2021)

We've just released an Opus related update (everything else is the same). In case you're making use of our Opus templates, please either use the Art Conductor 7.3 download link which was mailed to you some days ago or the original purchase link to download Art Conductor 7.3.1 and also the Opus Instrument files. 

@LeeThompson @emilio_n - thanks for your help!


----------



## Instrugramm (May 14, 2021)

Can anybody confirm that Tundra Low Strings aren't properly configured, it might be on my end though, just want to know.


----------



## jbuhler (May 14, 2021)

Instrugramm said:


> Can anybody confirm that Tundra Low Strings aren't properly configured, it might be on my end though, just want to know.


They seem to be working right for me. What issues are you having? (They do need to be set up for UACC KS).


----------



## SlHarder (May 14, 2021)

I am just familiarizing myself with the Art Conductor .oit files.

Can someone with more experience in actually integrating these .oit into an effective workflow provide some guidance for me?

Currently in File Explorer I drag/drop an oit from the Art Cond folder onto Opus. I'd like to access those Art Cond .oit files from inside Opus but am unsure how to proceed without accidently overwriting some of the factory instruments.


----------



## LeeThompson (May 20, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> We've just released an Opus related update (everything else is the same). In case you're making use of our Opus templates, please either use the Art Conductor 7.3 download link which was mailed to you some days ago or the original purchase link to download Art Conductor 7.3.1 and also the Opus Instrument files.
> 
> @LeeThompson @emilio_n - thanks for your help!


It was a pleasure
Regards
Lee


----------



## LeeThompson (May 20, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> I am just familiarizing myself with the Art Conductor .oit files.
> 
> Can someone with more experience in actually integrating these .oit into an effective workflow provide some guidance for me?
> 
> Currently in File Explorer I drag/drop an oit from the Art Cond folder onto Opus. I'd like to access those Art Cond .oit files from inside Opus but am unsure how to proceed without accidently overwriting some of the factory instruments.


I'm quite new to this myself.
I copied the files into the

Hollywood Orchestra -> (section/instrument) -> Hollywood (section/instrument name) Opus Instruments -> (instrument) -> keyswitch

folder.
I'm on a Mac so I don't know where the PC versions would be.
That allows the 'Art Conductor preset' to be a choice within the Opus Browser within 'keyswitch'.
Hope that helps
Regards
Lee


----------



## babylonwaves (May 20, 2021)

LeeThompson said:


> I'm quite new to this myself.
> I copied the files into the
> 
> Hollywood Orchestra -> (section/instrument) -> Hollywood (section/instrument name) Opus Instruments -> (instrument) -> keyswitch


exactly. the .oit files are just saved Opus instruments.


----------



## dobro (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi Marc,

am I missing something? I cannot find the first two OT Metropolis Arks in the Kontakt Snapshots.

Best, Dobro


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 13, 2021)

dobro said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> am I missing something? I cannot find the first two OT Metropolis Arks in the Kontakt Snapshots.
> 
> Best, Dobro


Hmmm ... There are Snapshots for Ark 3+4 (1+2 don't need Snapshots, all the articulations fit into one Kontakt instrument).


----------



## dobro (Jun 14, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> Hmmm ... There are Snapshots for Ark 3+4 (1+2 don't need Snapshots, all the articulations fit into one Kontakt instrument).


thank you, I thought there must be more. Should've read the manual ...


----------



## DJames (Jun 14, 2021)

I just bought Art Conductor 7 for Cubase yesterday. It seems like all the Cubase Expression Map Snapshot folders are empty. Only the factory folders have expression maps in them, which does me no good. I bought this product specifically for combing all the articulations in a single Kontakt instance as shown in the manual and tutorial videos.

Can someone look into this? I was all excited to combine my NI Cremona Quartet instruments into single tracks, but with all these missing combined articulation expression maps, I can't do that.

Also, unrelated, when unzipping the folders on Windows, there were several errors warning that some filenames were too long and couldn't be unzipped, but those file names were not related to the missing Snapshot maps that I needed for NI Cremona. 

Thank you!


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 15, 2021)

DJames said:


> Can someone look into this? I was all excited to combine my NI Cremona Quartet instruments into single tracks, but with all these missing combined articulation expression maps, I can't do that.
> 
> Also, unrelated, when unzipping the folders on Windows, there were several errors warning that some filenames were too long and couldn't be unzipped, but those file names were not related to the missing Snapshot maps that I needed for NI Cremona.


the content you're missing is in the archive and the archive is okay (unless you had an issue with the download itself). Please contact me through the contact form on our website. I'll help you out.


----------



## DJames (Jun 15, 2021)

I solved the issue. The built-in Windows unzip tool does not show any files in any "snapshot" anywhere in the entire archive! It wasn't just the Native Instruments folders. And this is on a brand new, state-of-the-art PC on Windows 10 - everything perfectly up to date. So I tried another program, 7-Zip, which is what Best Service recommends for unzipping their library files. It unzipped perfectly and x50 faster!

Actually, the Windows built-in unzip tool gave over 40 errors during the unzip process saying file names were too long and then scrambling the special characters in the main file folder with gobbledygook.

If anyone else experiences these issues, try using 7-Zip instead. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 7, 2021)

@babylonwaves

Any possibility of using Art Conductor with DP11?

Thanks
KG


----------



## husker (Jul 7, 2021)

DJames said:


> I solved the issue. The built-in Windows unzip tool does not show any files in any "snapshot" anywhere in the entire archive! It wasn't just the Native Instruments folders. And this is on a brand new, state-of-the-art PC on Windows 10 - everything perfectly up to date. So I tried another program, 7-Zip, which is what Best Service recommends for unzipping their library files. It unzipped perfectly and x50 faster!
> 
> Actually, the Windows built-in unzip tool gave over 40 errors during the unzip process saying file names were too long and then scrambling the special characters in the main file folder with gobbledygook.
> 
> ...


I run into this exact issue frequently, including every time I download a new version of Babylonwaves. 7-Zip is far more reliable for me as well.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 7, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @babylonwaves
> 
> Any possibility of using Art Conductor with DP11?
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but I had got the feeling that DP11 can import Cubase Expression Maps?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 7, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I may be wrong but I had got the feeling that DP11 can import Cubase Expression Maps?


I’m totally ignorant with this stuff but what I was trying to ask is about the possibility @babylonwaves of making a version of this for DP11 since they introduced some sort of articulation management,I’m clueless whether this opens DP to 3rd party articulation managers.
Doesn’t Babylon Waves work with a few different DAW’s? Maybe I’m confusing this with another developer.
Again I have no idea what’s involved but previously I was told that DP lacked something that would make this possible,I’m wondering if the release of DP11 changed things.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 7, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m totally ignorant with this stuff but what I was trying to ask is about the possibility @babylonwaves of making a version of this for DP11 since they introduced some sort of articulation management,I’m clueless whether this opens DP to 3rd party articulation managers.
> Doesn’t Babylon Waves work with a few different DAW’s? Maybe I’m confusing this with another developer.
> Again I have no idea what’s involved but previously I was told that DP lacked something that would make this possible,I’m wondering if the release of DP11 changed things.


It would have been impossible previously because up until DP11 there WAS no articulation management in DP. Now that there is, it seems possible that any company, including Babylonwaves, can create custom articulation maps. It would take a long time though as there are already thousands for articulation sets/expression maps in the babylonwaves product available for Logic and Cubase. 

I'm saying that, in the meantime, It's possible to import cubase expression maps to DP11 and use as articulation maps. So you could purchase the expression maps from Babylonwaves and import them to use in DP11.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 21, 2021)

🅱️ Art Conductor 7.4

this update features *9 new libraries *and a new addition to the family: Digital Performer Articulation maps. Update emails to existing customers will go out this evening. The native Digital Performer version already contains the update.

ADD: Impact Soundworks Mega Brass
ADD: Impact Soundworks Pedal Steel
ADD: Impact Soundworks Shreddage 3 Legacy
ADD: Impact Souondworks Shreddage 3 Precision
ADD: Spitfire Abbey Road Wondrous Flutes
ADD: VSL Big Bang Solaris
ADD: VSL Synchronised Chamber Strings Sordinos
ADD: VSL Synchronised Appassionata Strings Sordinos
ADD: Spitfire Albion Solstice

FIX: OT Berlin Brass Trump Ens / Trombone 2 Midi Channel issue
FIX: Improved Windows compatibility


----------



## samplin (Jul 21, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> 🅱️ Art Conductor 7.4
> 
> this update features *9 new libraries *and a new addition to the family: Digital Performer Articulation maps. Update emails to existing customers will go out this evening. The native Digital Performer version already contains the update.
> 
> ...


Is there going to be a set for the new VSL SYNCHRON BRASS? or is it straight forward to edit an existing articulation set? Thanks!


----------



## SlHarder (Jul 21, 2021)

samplin said:


> or is it straight forward to edit an existing articulation set? Thanks!


As a user who built my own SynStringsPro and SynBrass articulation sets, for Cakewalk, I can tell you to start from scratch with Trumpet 1 (has most articulations) and then propagate to other Brass presets. There are not any productive overlaps between SStringPro and SBrass.

I'll bet BabylonWaves will pull one out of their hat soon.

I totally love all the naming and performance consistency between VSL BBO, SynStringsPro and SynBrass. You feel right at home with each new library.


----------



## samplin (Jul 21, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> As a user who built my own SynStringsPro and SynBrass articulation sets, for Cakewalk, I can tell you to start from scratch with Trumpet 1 (has most articulations) and then propagate to other Brass presets. There are not any productive overlaps between SStringPro and SBrass.
> 
> I'll bet BabylonWaves will pull one out of their hat soon.
> 
> I totally love all the naming and performance consistency between VSL BBO, SynStringsPro and SynBrass. You feel right at home with each new library.


THanks for the info... yes looking forward to working with the new brass


----------



## ChazC (Jul 21, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> 🅱️ Art Conductor 7.4
> 
> this update features *9 new libraries *and a new addition to the family: Digital Performer Articulation maps. Update emails to existing customers will go out this evening. The native Digital Performer version already contains the update.
> 
> ...


Getting 'file name too long' errors when trying to extract some of the Met Ark 3 snapshot maps. Sent an email in with which files they are. This is under Win10.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 21, 2021)

ChazC said:


> Getting 'file name too long' errors when trying to extract some of the Met Ark 3 snapshot maps. Sent an email in with which files they are. This is under Win10.


The files are fine. Try to use the Windows 10 onboard tools to extract the archive and also make sure you extract it to a location with less sub folders, e.g. the desktop.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 21, 2021)

samplin said:


> Is there going to be a set for the new VSL SYNCHRON BRASS? or is it straight forward to edit an existing articulation set? Thanks!


+1

I was looking forward to Synchron Brass EM. The ones VSL provide are incomplete (ie not every art is included).


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 25, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I was looking forward to Synchron Brass EM. The ones VSL provide are incomplete (ie not every art is included).


@Zedcars @samplin 
synchron brass will be in the next update.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi, will owners of 7.2 get an update code as in the past? Or is this a new purchase for 7.2 users. I don’t seem to have received any upgrade email. Thanks


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Jul 26, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> synchron brass will be in the next update.


Looking forward to this!


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 28, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Hi, will owners of 7.2 get an update code as in the past? Or is this a new purchase for 7.2 users. I don’t seem to have received any upgrade email. Thanks


The update emails are out, maybe you can check your spam folder? And yes, the update is for free for art conductor 7 users.


----------



## JyTy (Jul 28, 2021)

Probably one of my best purchases ever!! Redoing the whole template with Art Conductor expression maps… saving ton of hours while doing it and I just love how everything is coming together!! Thnx for making those @babylonwaves worth every penny!!


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 1, 2021)

JyTy said:


> Thnx for making those @babylonwaves worth every penny!!


Hey thanks man, that’s really kind


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Aug 25, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> synchron brass will be in the next update.


Do you have an ETA for the next update, please?


----------



## Haakond (Aug 25, 2021)

Art Conductor is hands down the most useful purchase I have ever done. Takes a few more extra seconds to set it up, but it saves so much time in the end. I cant recommend it enough.

EDIT: I first wrote "I can recommend it enough". That was a mistake. I ment of course "I cant recommend it enough". Haha!


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 26, 2021)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Do you have an ETA for the next update, please?


In about a week I hope.


----------



## Kalli (Aug 26, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> In about a week I hope.


Will the ”low latency” legato mode in Cinematic Studio Woodwinds 1.3 be included in the update?


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 27, 2021)

Kalli said:


> Will the ”low latency” legato mode in Cinematic Studio Woodwinds 1.3 be included in the update?


as it turns out, it won't but it will in the next update. if you need it urgently, contact me privately and I'll send you a beta.


----------



## Elmakai (Aug 27, 2021)

First of all, I wanted to add my support for the product. I used to do all the articulation mappings in FL Studio via BRSO Articulate. Was a real pain to do so, because even though I only did articulations for a small portion of the libraries I owned, it took forever.

I switched to Studio One, stumbled upon Art Conductor in this forum, and decided to try it. The amount of hours I saved because of the product was well worth it. I cannot recommend it enough for anyone who owns these libraries! And to be active in the forum and provide updates directly to people is above and beyond.


That being said, I had some questions about future updates. ProjectSAM has all but said that they are going to add Adaptive Sync to multiple existing libraries - starting with True Strike, Symphobia, and then Symphobia 2. Will these be updated on Art Conductor as well?





__





ProjectSAM 2021 Re-Issues?


I assume that everyone received the email from ProjectSAM announcing these re-issues: "For 2021 we have planned exciting re-issues of a number of our most popular libraries. These re-issues will feature a powerful new engine and a fresh, modern design. This will give the many inspiring sounds...




vi-control.net






Also, is there any plans to add additional mappings for any SoundIron libraries? I know they have a lot, but I didn't want to start to do them myself to have them replaced.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 27, 2021)

@Elmakai

Currently the following SoundIron libs are included. Which ones do you miss? As for ProjectSam, let's see what they'll release and what we can do to support it.

Elysium Harp
Hyperion Strings Elements
Hyperion Strings Micro
Mars Choir
Mercury Boys Choir
Mimi Page Light And Shadow
Olympus Elements
Requiem Light
Venus Choir
Voices Of Adey
Voices Of Rapture


----------



## Kalli (Aug 27, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> as it turns out, it won't but it will in the next update. if you need it urgently, contact me privately and I'll send you a beta.


No worries. Good to hear it's on your radar, though. It's not that urgent, but thanks for the offer. I'll just wait for the next update.


----------



## Elmakai (Aug 27, 2021)

@babylonwaves 

You know, I could have sworn I found a few libraries that had key switches from SoundIron that the Art Conductor didn't have mappings for. But now that I'm looking for them, I cannot find them. I have only recently purchased the Omega bundle from them, so I haven't had a lot of time to delve into all their libraries yet. I will have to keep an eye out and I'll let you know if I find any.



I did find some inconsistencies with the ones that are currently mapped. For example, in Olympus Elements > True Legato folder, each instrument only has two syllables: Ah and Oh. Those are each mapped twice - so on Olympus Elements Legato Ensemble, there are two key switches for men and women.
The Art Conductor mappings have a bunch of syllables that are not in the instrument, and they also don't trigger any of the women's voices. This seems to be the same for all the instruments in the folder.

But if you go to the Marcatos folder, it has all the correct syllables but only for one side. This seems like the case for most of the Olympus instruments where there are keyswitches for divisi or for two different vowel articulations.


Another example of this is Elysium Harp. In Elysium Harp Amb - Chromadrone, there are keyswitches for Layer 1, but not Layer 2.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 28, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> Another example of this is Elysium Harp. In Elysium Harp Amb - Chromadrone, there are keyswitches for Layer 1, but not Layer 2.


you cannot really control two independent layers with key switches. for example: you have independent layers and both feature 10 key switches. to map every possibility permutation of the two layers you need 10 x 10 = 100 articulation options.


----------



## Maximvs (Aug 28, 2021)

Any chance to see added to Art Conductor 7... East West Stromdrum 2 and 3?

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 28, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> you cannot really control two independent layers with key switches. for example: you have independent layers and both feature 10 key switches. to map every possibility permutation of the two layers you need 10 x 10 = 100 articulation options.


At the risk of derailing, 
Like others on here, would love to see you tackle Dorico Playback templates next ....


----------



## Elmakai (Aug 28, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> you cannot really control two independent layers with key switches. for example: you have independent layers and both feature 10 key switches. to map every possibility permutation of the two layers you need 10 x 10 = 100 articulation options.



It would be difficult to have a single articulation for each possible combination, but if both layers were mapped out individually, there are several methods one could use to trigger both to get the two layers wanted.

Also, as I mentioned about the Olympus Elements > True Legato folder, the articulations are not correct. There are mappings for a bunch of syllables that the instrument doesn't have. It's seems to have been copy/pasted from a different instrument.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 29, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> Also, as I mentioned about the Olympus Elements > True Legato folder, the articulations are not correct. There are mappings for a bunch of syllables that the instrument doesn't have. It's seems to have been copy/pasted from a different instrument.


@Elmakai 
thanks for pointing this out. We'll fix it in an upcoming release (not the next one though). 



Maximvs said:


> Any chance to see added to Art Conductor 7... East West Stromdrum 2 and 3?


@Maximvs 
I don't think Stormdrum 2+3 have key switches ..?


----------



## Elmakai (Aug 29, 2021)

Excellent news! I'm glad you are continuing to update it, considering how large it is already. Thanks!


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 1, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @Maximvs
> I don't think Stormdrum 2+3 have key switches ..?


Sorry for the dumb question... I just realized that.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 3, 2021)

*Art Conductor 7.5*

The new version supports 513 libraries in total. It contains 7981 articulation sets / expression maps with 90855 articulations in total.

This release adds:

ADD: Orange Tree Sitardelic
ADD: Orange Tree Bluegrass Banjo
ADD. Orchestral Tools Tableau Chamber Strings
ADD. Orchestral Tools Duplex Saxophones
ADD: Orchestral Tools Miroire
ADD: VSL Synchron Brass
ADD: Soniccouture All Saints Choir
ADD: Vir2 MOJO 2.0
ADD: Impact Soundworks Shreddage Hydra

Have a great weekend and Labour Day!


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you Lord Fader


----------



## alcorey (Sep 4, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> I am just familiarizing myself with the Art Conductor .oit files.
> 
> Can someone with more experience in actually integrating these .oit into an effective workflow provide some guidance for me?
> 
> Currently in File Explorer I drag/drop an oit from the Art Cond folder onto Opus. I'd like to access those Art Cond .oit files from inside Opus but am unsure how to proceed without accidently overwriting some of the factory instruments.


I am in the same position. I have read the manuals and through this complete thread multiple times and I can't figure out how these .oit files work?


LeeThompson said:


> I'm quite new to this myself.
> I copied the files into the
> 
> Hollywood Orchestra -> (section/instrument) -> Hollywood (section/instrument name) Opus Instruments -> (instrument) -> keyswitch
> ...


I'm on Mac also with Logic and I put these files into my keyswitch folder as Lee states






Now when I open Opus and load it







I get this - but I can do nothing with it - here's where I am confused as to what should be happening





If I load it into ram it shows 1.6 GB - but still....






now what am I supposed to do with it, I can't play anything and the keyboard is grayed out





Can anyone bring me out of the darkness here???


----------



## alcorey (Sep 4, 2021)

Dimmuendo Long is missing from the NI Stradivari Viola Part 4-MC-SL and the Multi-Mic Snapshots in Logic Articulations

EDIT: Same thing in Guarneri Violin, Stradivari Violin & Cello






and consequently all other articulations trigger the wrong articulation when highlighted...... i.e. sul tasto will trigger a sul pont as shown below


----------



## alcorey (Sep 4, 2021)

Also, any chance of getting Red Rooms Gypsy Fiddle into their package in the next release?


----------



## alcorey (Sep 4, 2021)

NI Kontakt - Both Amati Viola Standard & Multi Mic part 2 and CB snapshots - Spiccatissimo are labeled as Staccatissimo

EDIT: Same thing in Guarneri Violin, Stradivari Cello & Violin






Multi Mic Part 1 & CB Long Runs appear as Sustain Finger in the GUI ( Sustain Finger appears twice as you can see in the pic below)






You probably need to hire me as your proofreader


----------



## alcorey (Sep 4, 2021)

Well I think NIs Cremona snapshots need to go back into the oven and bake for just a bit longer before one could utilize them- I'm trying to load them up and save them in Kontakt but this Cello Multi Mic has stopped me in my tracks.... 3 Sustain Portas, 2 Sustain Fingers and 2 Sustain Bowed in Part 1






shit happens........I know.......please fix.......good luck


----------



## jonathanwright (Sep 5, 2021)

Hey Marc,

Some of the Synchron Brass articulations are missing in the Cubase version.

_Trombones a4_, _Trombones a9_ and _Low Brass_ aren't there, also there is a folder called 'Tenor Trombones' that contains maps titled _Bass Trombones a4_, which doesn't exist in the library.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 5, 2021)

@alcorey - please contact me through the contact form on our website. let's see what's going on with the Quartett. As for the Opus issue, that's probably an Opus bug. Once you select one articulation in the Opus UI, the keys become white. The Red Room Fiddle I'll put on the wish list.

@jonathanwright - contact me though the contact form as well. I have the missing content here. for whatever reason, the missing files were not copied into the download archive. sorry for that.


----------



## jonathanwright (Sep 6, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @alcorey - please contact me through the contact form on our website. let's see what's going on with the Quartett. As for the Opus issue, that's probably an Opus bug. Once you select one articulation in the Opus UI, the keys become white. The Red Room Fiddle I'll put on the wish list.
> 
> @jonathanwright - contact me though the contact form as well. I have the missing content here. for whatever reason, the missing files were not copied into the download archive. sorry for that.


Message sent, thanks Marc!


----------



## alcorey (Sep 7, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @alcorey - please contact me through the contact form on our website. let's see what's going on with the Quartett. As for the Opus issue, that's probably an Opus bug. Once you select one articulation in the Opus UI, the keys become white. The Red Room Fiddle I'll put on the wish list.
> 
> @jonathanwright - contact me though the contact form as well. I have the missing content here. for whatever reason, the missing files were not copied into the download archive. sorry for that.


Marc, I think I've already spent a "more than fair" amount of time reporting things that are broken in Cremona Quartet - if you want to add me to your payroll I'll be glad to spend more time to find anymore items that may need repair - but I think I've been generous enough already to show you that you need to revisit it, repair it and present it to your paying clientele in a proper fashion - these are not MY problems to resolve....they are actually yours


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 7, 2021)

@alcorey - as you wish. I just wanted to establish a direct line of communication (and not though the commercial announcement section). I've fixed what you've reported already. If you want an updated version, you know where to find me.


----------



## samplin (Sep 7, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @alcorey - as you wish. I just wanted to establish a direct line of communication (and not though the commercial announcement section). I've fixed what you've reported already. If you want an updated version, you know where to find me.


Thanks for the VSL Brass , I've been waiting for this! you the best!


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 2, 2021)

Here's an Art Conductor for Studio One review by Marcus Huyskens:


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 21, 2021)

*Art Conductor 7.6 Halloween Edition*

Here's a small update with 4 new libraries and a couple of bug fixes. Registered users will receive their update emails within the next hours.

ADD: VSL Synchronized Woodwinds 2021
ADD: VSL Synchronized Historic Wind Packs
ADD: VSL BBO Black Eye
ADD: Orchestral Tools Berlin Orchestra (Berklee)

FIX: Symphobia 4 wrong KS
FIX: Amanti Viola Factory Patches Updated 1.4
FIX: Spitfire Symphonic Woods Flute missing articulation (thanks Ric!)
FIX: Spitfire Chamber Strings V2 wrong articulation (thanks Ric!)


----------



## samplin (Oct 21, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> *Art Conductor 7.6 Halloween Edition*
> 
> Here's a small update with 4 new libraries and a couple of bug fixes. Registered users will receive their update emails within the next hours.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I only see a link to the freebies, not the update.... what is the best way to update without paying the full amount?

Many thanks!

M.


----------



## Haakond (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for the update. Are you planning to add option for expressive legato on CSW?


----------



## samplin (Oct 21, 2021)

samplin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I only see a link to the freebies, not the update.... what is the best way to update without paying the full amount?
> 
> ...


Thanks …. Just received the updated email… splendid work M


----------



## Kalli (Oct 21, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Are you planning to add option for expressive legato on CSW?


+1
I thought the CSW legato options were supposed to be in this update?


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 22, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Thanks for the update. Are you planning to add option for expressive legato on CSW?


hey @Haakond - 

from the top of my head, the Woodwinds 1.3 version should support the new legato options.


----------



## Kalli (Oct 22, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> from the top of my head, the Woodwinds 1.3 version should support the new legato options.


Ah yes, I could see now in the download that expressive and low-latency legato are supported. This wasn't covered in the release notes though, so I thought it hadn't been implemented yet.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey @babylonwaves just curious, are you going to be adding AI Solo at some point?
Cheers...


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 23, 2021)

Kalli said:


> Ah yes, I could see now in the download that expressive and low-latency legato are supported. This wasn't covered in the release notes though, so I thought it hadn't been implemented yet.


thanks for the pointer. I must have forgot that.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 23, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Hey @babylonwaves just curious, are you going to be adding AI Solo at some point?
> Cheers...


@jcrosby - yes, Solo is on the list. Can you contact me privately by using the contact form on our website? I'll send you a beta once we have something.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 23, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> -------------------------- Scroll to the end of the thread for the latest update --------------------------
> 
> Hey VIC people,
> 
> ...


Neat but when I try to select the Trills WT or HT in Berlin Orchestra (Studio One version) I can only get the half tone trill. It does't seem to switch to the WT when I select that articulation... odd.


----------



## Haakond (Oct 23, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> hey @Haakond -
> 
> from the top of my head, the Woodwinds 1.3 version should support the new legato options.


Just checked now, and it was there. Thank you!


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 23, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Neat but when I try to select the Trills WT or HT in Berlin Orchestra (Studio One version) I can only get the half tone trill. It does't seem to switch to the WT when I select that articulation... odd.


does it work when you change the variation controller to CC04?


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 23, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @jcrosby - yes, Solo is on the list. Can you contact me privately by using the contact form on our website? I'll send you a beta once we have something.


Sure. That sounds great. Cheers....


----------



## RMH (Nov 2, 2021)

*HI, @babylonwaves!*​*Did you ever get a discount at the end of the year or Black Friday? I own all three DAWs, and anyway, I'm trying to find the best daw for me alternately.*


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 27, 2021)

RMH said:


> *HI, @babylonwaves!*​*Did you ever get a discount at the end of the year or Black Friday? I own all three DAWs, and anyway, I'm trying to find the best daw for me alternately.*


Did you receive an email from them yesterday(Friday)? Might get what you were hoping for.


----------



## RMH (Nov 27, 2021)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Did you receive an email from them yesterday(Friday)? Might get what you were hoping for.


Yes I received email. Thank you.


----------



## khollister (Dec 7, 2021)

I purchased Art Conductor 7 for Logic and am having trouble with the legato patches in HOOPUS. I am using the custom key switch instruments but no legato patches work - they seem to play the transitions but polyphonically, even though the True Mono Legato button is lit in the Play page of OPUS.

I sent a message to Babylon Waves via their website but no response after 2 days.

Anybody know what's up with the EW articulations?


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 8, 2021)

hey @khollister @AlainTH 

we're on it. In essence, the Opus instruments we've saved with an earlier version don't work as expected anymore in Opus player 1.2.x. So, we'll have to make all the instruments again. Thanks EastWest 

khollister - I think I might have replied to your email (maybe it was somebody else inquiring about the same issue). eventually you want to check you SPAM filter.


----------



## RMH (Dec 8, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> hey @khollister @AlainTH
> 
> we're on it. In essence, the Opus instruments we've saved with an earlier version don't work as expected anymore in Opus player 1.2.x. So, we'll have to make all the instruments again. Thanks EastWest
> 
> khollister - I think I might have replied to your email (maybe it was somebody else inquiring about the same issue). eventually you want to check you SPAM filter.


Recently, two libraries were added to me.
Impact Sound Works - Tokyo Scoring Strings
Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings

I have a Cubase version, when will it be updated when a new instrument comes out?


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 8, 2021)

RMH said:


> I have a Cubase version, when will it be updated when a new instrument comes out?


There are so many big updates coming out in those December days, I'm afraid chances are that it won't happen before Christmas.


----------



## RMH (Dec 8, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> There are so many big updates coming out in those December days, I'm afraid chances are that it won't happen before Christmas.


We have to wait. Thank you.


----------



## khollister (Dec 8, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> hey @khollister @AlainTH
> 
> we're on it. In essence, the Opus instruments we've saved with an earlier version don't work as expected anymore in Opus player 1.2.x. So, we'll have to make all the instruments again. Thanks EastWest
> 
> khollister - I think I might have replied to your email (maybe it was somebody else inquiring about the same issue). eventually you want to check you SPAM filter.


I checked my invoke and junk folders again - I can't see a response, but no matter now - glad I wasn't being stupid and it's actually a bug  Thx


----------



## Saxer (Dec 8, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> There are so many big updates coming out in those December days, I'm afraid chances are that it won't happen before Christmas.


I thought about that too... so many stuff... Berlin Series+Berkley, Solokinetic, Tokyo, V-Horns, LASS3,

The spirits I called...


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 30, 2021)

Recently we had a number of people asking about a release date for an Art Conductor version covering one or the other library released this December (“The string fest”). I’m aiming for an early January release. Things are mostly done but I need to do some testing etc.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 30, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> Recently we had a number of people asking about a release date for an Art Conductor version covering one or the other library released this December (“The string fest”). I’m aiming for an early January release. Things are mostly done but I need to do some testing etc.


Very much looking forward to it. Or rather very relieved I don't have to do these myself!


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 30, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Very much looking forward to it. Or rather very relieved I don't have to do these myself!


Hope you will like it! We’ll have “combined” versions for Sine instruments like Berlin Strings which aggregate multiple instruments into one big expression map. And, of course Maps for the individual instruments as well.


----------

